# More double headers than I can handle!



## danne134 (Aug 10, 2012)

Heres a recap from last week fishing the west end of lake ontario






cheers,

Dan


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

danne134 said:


> Heres a recap from last week fishing the west end of lake ontario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you might have been just west of Toronto?

We were there Thursday through Sunday and had an awesome experience. A small sample of what we caught in the pic...


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Can't believe the fishing over here. I heard 90 percent of these fish are wild natural reproduced fish. Now I know why so many release these fish in hopes for a sustainable fishery.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

RedM2 said:


> Looks like you might have been just west of Toronto?
> 
> We were there Thursday through Sunday and had an awesome experience. A small sample of what we caught in the pic...


What port did you fish out of? I am headed over in two weeks


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

steelyspeed said:


> What port did you fish out of? I am headed over in two weeks


Bluffers. I'll be back over there next weekend and the weekend after when you're there. Also considering heading over the second weekend in August. There will be at least 5 Michigan boats, myself included, from the thumb area when you're over there...you will make 6.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> Can't believe the fishing over here. I heard 90 percent of these fish are wild natural reproduced fish. Now I know why so many release these fish in hopes for a sustainable fishery.


Have you fished it? We released more kings than I can count on my fingers multiplied by 10. Make sure you have a good lip gripper to pull the fish behind the boat for awhile to help with a successful release.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

RedM2 said:


> Bluffers. I'll be back over there next weekend and the weekend after when you're there. Also considering heading over the second weekend in August. There will be at least 5 Michigan boats, myself included, from the thumb area when you're over there...you will make 6.


That's great! I was thinking of staying in Port Credit out of convenience, think it's worth going to Bluffers?


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

steelyspeed said:


> That's great! I was thinking of staying in Port Credit out of convenience, think it's worth going to Bluffers?


Tough to say... The fish could be staging out in front of the credit mouth. Prolly can't go wrong either way.


----------



## wade1822 (Mar 18, 2012)

Do you know if there is any good salmon fishing anywhere in more York state? Or is it better to go Canadian?


----------

